# Recommendations on small, budget speakers for simple stereo setup



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Parents have redecorated and the 2ft tall speakers they have are now "outdated" .

They aren't audiophiles, but they also don't want junk. Speakers most likely will only be used when they are entertaining, and they seem to be looking for something with a similar size to Bose speakers.

Basically my knowledge of home audio "brands" is from working at Best Buy 15 years ago, and that with $20 speakers you get what you pay for lol.

Brand/model recommendations for decent, small speakers?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

The only way to get speakers that are decent, *and* similar in size to Bose is to have a 2.1 system where you have a pair of small satellite speakers and medium sized subwoofer tucked away in a corner or under a table or something like that.

If they have a budget and a color in mind, that would help a lot.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I know they aren't small but Dayton audio's towers are great for entertaining and look good to boot.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Polk audio


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Jazzi said:


> The only way to get speakers that are decent, *and* similar in size to Bose is to have a 2.1 system where you have a pair of small satellite speakers and medium sized subwoofer tucked away in a corner or under a table or something like that.
> 
> If they have a budget and a color in mind, that would help a lot.


Black would probably be best and pricing under $200


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

etroze said:


> I know they aren't small but Dayton audio's towers are great for entertaining and look good to boot.


What about their satellite speakers?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Not a bad choice. They won't have much bass but you don't really need or want that much for simple entertaining background music anyways.

You can also get a Bose Acoustimass 3 series system off BestBuy or Amazon for $199, or if used is an option eBay has them for less than half that.


----------



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

Jazzi said:


> Not a bad choice. They won't have much bass but you don't really need or want that much for simple entertaining background music anyways.
> 
> You can also get a Bose Acoustimass 3 series system off BestBuy or Amazon for $199, or if used is an option eBay has them for less than half that.


See, I didn't even know Bose had anything less that 5+ speakers lol


----------

